# MBTI is just a simplified way to represent an Astrological chart



## Daughter of Elysium (Oct 30, 2018)

Ecchi said:


> Masculine Moon + Masculine N. Node = *NP*


I like your theory. It shows that you've really put some thoughts into it and I agree with your key message. However, at the same time are birth charts and the individual interplay of elements and signs more complex than the conclusions you draw. For example, you don't include the effect of houses. I have a masculine moon sign which is exactly in conjunction with my mars sign (fire), a masculine north node (air), masculine mercury (air) and sun (air), and a masculine rising sign with a masculine midheaven (fire) on top of that and I'm still an introvert.


----------



## Ecchi (Jun 26, 2018)

Daughter of Elysium said:


> I like your theory. It shows that you've really put some thoughts into it and I agree with your key message. However, at the same time are birth charts and the individual interplay of elements and signs more complex than the conclusions you draw. For example, you don't include the effect of houses. I have a masculine moon sign which is exactly in conjunction with my mars sign (fire), a masculine north node (air), masculine mercury (air) and sun (air), and a masculine rising sign with a masculine midheaven (fire) on top of that and I'm still an introvert.


On your profile comments Phil thinks you're ENFP. This supports the NP part of my theory that you quoted me on. It also supports the E part, though.

I've seen ENP types referred to as "the most introverted extroverts."

Cognitive extroversion is not the same as clinical extroversion.


----------



## Daughter of Elysium (Oct 30, 2018)

Ecchi said:


> On your profile comments Phil thinks you're ENFP. This supports the NP part of my theory that you quoted me on. It also supports the E part, though.
> 
> I've seen ENP types referred to as "the most introverted extroverts."
> 
> Cognitive extroversion is not the same as clinical extroversion.


Trust me, I'm an INFP. I've tried out all sorts of the Myers Briggs tests and the result has always been the same. In order to answer the test questions as objectively as possible, I even asked close friends and family how they see me. Introversion and extroversion exist on a spectrum. Nobody is 100% introverted or 100% extroverted. My extroverted and introverted functions are almost balanced, which allows me to love being in front of people, giving talks, acting on a stage, or playing the little drama queen, but believe me, but at the end of the day, I'm very happy to have some rest and to recharge my batteries.


----------



## Katheleons (Sep 11, 2021)

I am trying to figure out my type for years now. By my typing I'd be an ISTP or INTP (a year ago I thought I'd be an INTJ) .
According to you I'd be an ENFJ. [Aqua sun, cancer moon (my cancer has no house), sag rising, aqua mercury, aries mars, aqua venus, Gemini north node, aqua dominance, air dominance] but I actually don't relate to ENFJ even a little bit.
So I don't really think your Idea works. I also think it's a little shallow to just ignore the houses. But maybe you could help me out with this...


----------



## korlany (Sep 21, 2021)

Ecchi said:


> This is my conclusion. I will not be dissuaded from it. This has been years in the making and I've seen evidence, and will present how it works step-by-step.
> 
> We will use me as an example. I used this to generate my astrological chart: Free Astrology Chart | Astrolabe Inc
> 
> ...


lmao i'm actually so glad i came across this. ive been pondering something similar, but haven't put in the effort to actually formulate a coherent theory around it.

i consider myself an ESTP, but often i've wondered if i could be an INFJ (crazy i know) because i rely on my Ni a lot more than a typical ESTP would. your method gave me INFJ, which is very interesting.

i have another perspective to add to this; as someone in this thread has pointed out, astrology and MBTI do function in different "dimensions" - astrology is more about the energies that surround us, where as MBTI is describing the "tools" our psyche has to navigate such energy.

i can see my scorpio sun/moon/mercury bringing N energy into my life, with pisces rising & libra venus/NN contributing to FJ. according to you, the feminine moon also brings introverted energy, which is extremely true - i am probably the most introverted and over-analytical ESTP you'll ever meet.

the reason i would still consider myself an ESTP is because astrology cannot define who you are... it's simply the placements of the planets at your time of birth and how they affect the energies around you. at least for myself, i think it would make more sense to interpret it as me trying to navigate INFJ energies as an ESTP.

i would be interested to see if alignment between one's MBTI and your astrological approach has any influence on his Assertive/Turbulent scale as well.


----------



## Infinitus (Jul 12, 2019)

ESFP

I test INTJ.

On the surface it got every single letter wrong. In fairness, all the cognitive functions are right, just in the complete opposite order. Needs some work.

I've always wanted to be an ESFP though.


----------



## thisisme (Apr 11, 2010)

yeah no. sorry girlie but, no.

i would be an isfj according to your deal, i think.

*Rising Sign is in 24 Degrees Libra
Sun is in 21 Degrees Cancer.
Moon is in 19 Degrees Aquarius.
Mercury is in 19 Degrees Cancer.
Venus is in 28 Degrees Cancer.
Mars is in 04 Degrees Virgo.
Jupiter is in 24 Degrees Taurus.
Saturn is in 04 Degrees Leo.
Uranus is in 03 Degrees Scorpio.
Neptune is in 11 Degrees Sagittarius.
Pluto is in 09 Degrees Libra.
N. Node is in 09 Degrees Scorpio.



*


----------



## Eugenia Shepherd (Nov 10, 2017)

ESFP. One letter (and an entire cognitive axis) off.
I've never "believed" in astrology, but when I come across things like~

* *























I laugh.


----------



## Archy (Oct 12, 2021)

Ecchi said:


> This is my conclusion. I will not be dissuaded from it. This has been years in the making and I've seen evidence, and will present how it works step-by-step.
> 
> We will use me as an example. I used this to generate my astrological chart: Free Astrology Chart | Astrolabe Inc
> 
> ...





Ecchi said:


> This is my conclusion. I will not be dissuaded from it. This has been years in the making and I've seen evidence, and will present how it works step-by-step.
> 
> We will use me as an example. I used this to generate my astrological chart: Free Astrology Chart | Astrolabe Inc
> 
> ...


So when i first did the test i got ENTP and i re-did it today and got ENTJ,,, but my chart matches with ENTP, the first thing i got.... wow


----------



## doviianana (Dec 14, 2021)

Ecchi said:


> This is my conclusion. I will not be dissuaded from it. This has been years in the making and I've seen evidence, and will present how it works step-by-step.
> 
> We will use me as an example. I used this to generate my astrological chart: Free Astrology Chart | Astrolabe Inc
> 
> ...


I must say that I had never read something so aquarius as this, but let's give it a try 

*Leo* Sun - 12th house
*Aquarius* - Moon 6th house
*Virgo* Rising
*Cancer* Mercury - 11th house
*Cancer* Venus -11th house
*Virgo *Mars - 1st house
Scorpio Jupiter - 3rd house
Leo Saturn - 12th house
Pisces Uranus -7th house
Aquarius Neptune - 6th house
Sagg Pluto - 4th house
Pisces N. Node -7th house

let'S gooOo

_Masculine Moon + Feminine N. Node = _*SJ*
I have a Aquarius moon and Pisces N. Node. So, according to this I'm an *SJ *so hard to read😭

_If your Mercury is Feminine, you are an I type, no matter what Mars or Rising are._
Oh, i guess i'm an *introvert.*. .... (mercury, mars and rising femenine)

J + Earth OR Air Mars = *TJ *
.. .. so i'm an* Istj*
why does this have to be like this?¿¡?, when i did the mbti test according to facial features i got intj😵‍💫 ok im a mastermind but just stop guys im blush

*drUmrOll*
I'm an ENFP AZHDAHA😭 Jupiter, Sun and Dominant Neptune, kind of hard to be called Istj ... Anyway, it was fun.

You write " I will not be dissuaded from it", but as someone who loves astrology and mbti sm, i want to say that you have ignored aspects and houses and the fact that our first cognitive function develops in childhood (moon sign). It makes me think that this isn't as correct as you mention.
Btw, I understand that it's related male signs with extraversion and female signs with introversion, but what about the decans in signs and modalities? Don't you think all mutable signs tend to be xxxP? (yes, including virgo)
I would like to make my own relation of cognitive functions with placements but the more I see the less I know for sure sjjsfdsad


----------



## doviianana (Dec 14, 2021)

[QUOTE = "melloi, publicación: 44056132, miembro: 548699"]
Me gusta la astrología, y definitivamente creo que tiene algún mérito, porque definitivamente noto patrones repetidos entre los signos (solares).
Como Tauro, tengo amistades estables perpetuamente con Cáncer, Virgos y Piscis. Y perpetuamente tengo relaciones horribles con Aries y Leos. Repetidamente buena compañía con las mujeres Géminis, y algo frío / pasivo en compañía con los hombres Géminis. Los patrones están ahí. Están ahí absolutamente.
Pero vincularlos con MBTI es un gran esfuerzo, porque estos 2 sistemas (y grupos de patrones) existen en dimensiones completamente diferentes. Ambas dimensiones tienen verdad en función de las observaciones que hice durante muchos años, pero rara vez se cruzan.
[/CITA]
Aunque no doy crédito a esta teoría, creo que es interesante mencionar que Carl Jung creía en la astrología.


----------



## NatureChaser (May 22, 2014)

Ok lemme try.

*Masculine moon (Aries) + Feminine N.Node (Scorpio) = SJ*

Yup, correct

_Your *MERCURY* must be *Masculine* in *COMBINATION WITH Mars or Rising* to be an *E type.
Only one* of the combinations _*needs to be satisfied.*

Mercury: Masculine (Aquarius)
Mars/rising: Feminine (Virgo/Capricorn)

So Introvert. Correct so far (ISJ)

_J + Earth OR Air Mars = _*TJ *(I have Virgo Mars)

Result: ISTJ

Oof. So close. I'm ISFJ btw


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb (Nov 13, 2015)

Ecchi said:


> This is my conclusion. I will not be dissuaded from it. This has been years in the making and I've seen evidence, and will present how it works step-by-step.
> 
> We will use me as an example. I used this to generate my astrological chart: Free Astrology Chart | Astrolabe I
> 
> ...


Edit: Btw my baby book doesn't specify if I was born at 12pm or 12am and my mum doesn't remember, so the different times give different results too. However I think it was likely 12pm. Also for years I thought I was born at 5am or 5:30am because I swear I remember my mum telling me that but she doesn't remember. So idk.

I got:

Leo Rising
Gemini Sun
Gemini Moon
Mercury in Gemini
Venus in Taurus
Mars in Virgo
Jupiter in Sagittarius
Saturn in Pisces
Uranus in Aquarius
Neptune in Capricorn
Pluto in Scorpio

N. Node is Scorpio

So, N. Node is Scorpio which is *SJ.

(Sorry you said this:

Your MERCURY must be Masculine in COMBINATION WITH Mars or Rising to be an E type.*

So you're saying Mars and Mercury need to be masculine? Or masculine mercury with a masculine rising sign? Correct?)

But then my Mars is Earth so I get P?

Wait no, I I get a J type already from SJ then in combination with Earth Mars I get TJ?
My rising is Leo and Mercury is Gemini so I get *E*?

So in conclusion ESTJ?

So is this saying I'm a depressed ass ESTJ? Are ESTJs sensitive? Apparently I've always been sensitive.

Idk someone tell me if I did this right.

Aren't ESTJs supposed to be intelligent. I'm being a bit slow here.


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb (Nov 13, 2015)

If I did the chart according to 12am instead of 12pm:
Moon in Taurus
N. Node in Scorpio 
= SP 
Mercury in Gemini = Masculine 
Rising Pisces = Feminine 
Mars in Virgo = Feminine 
So masculine mercury but feminine mars and rising.
So, "ambivert"? 

Mars in Virgo = FP 

So in conclusion xSFP.

Right?

Geez Louise I need to ask my mum what time I was born, again.

Well the astrology is not scientific anyway, nor is MBTI, but still.


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb (Nov 13, 2015)

Annnndd according to my 5am time
I got xSTJ...

And 5:30 am = ESTJ...

So well from all this there's been one consistent factor, I got all S types, so I'm probably an S type.


----------



## KKAnung (11 mo ago)

My placements

Asc- Aquarius M
Sun- Pisces F
Moon- Sagittarius M
Mercury- Pisces F
Mars - Pisces F
N.Node - Libra M

Moon "M" + N.Node "M" = NP
Mars "F" + Mercury "F" = I
Mars "Water" + P = TP

Which means I'm an INTP.
Which is pretty accurate, But I'm mostly typed as INTJ.

I think "depleted" placement and hard "aspect" in astrologial system is impectful in a person's overall birthchart. it won't be wise to discard those placements and aspects.


----------



## Meloncholyromantic (10 mo ago)

Lol. This is BS. A Pisces moon will be very different from a Capricorn moon and they are both feminine signs.


Ecchi said:


> This is my conclusion. I will not be dissuaded from it. This has been years in the making and I've seen evidence, and will present how it works step-by-step.
> 
> We will use me as an example. I used this to generate my astrological chart: Free Astrology Chart | Astrolabe Inc
> 
> ...


----------



## Meloncholyromantic (10 mo ago)

This is silly AF. This is why I don’t take the MTbi seriously, you cannot pick functions based off of your sun and north node, or mars being feminine or not, it’s more complex than that.


Ecchi said:


> This is my conclusion. I will not be dissuaded from it. This has been years in the making and I've seen evidence, and will present how it works step-by-step.
> 
> We will use me as an example. I used this to generate my astrological chart: Free Astrology Chart | Astrolabe Inc
> 
> ...


----------



## Meloncholyromantic (10 mo ago)

Meloncholyromantic said:


> Lol. This is BS. A Pisces moon will be very different from a Capricorn moon and they are both feminine signs.


No. I an an introvert, not an extrovert, this is utter BS.


----------



## lecomte (May 20, 2014)

it says INFP :O

So there is some chance this test is accurate I think

What do you think happenned? 
Does human birth synchronise with stellar objects?


----------

